# Above Table Adjustments Make This Router a Cut Above



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I'm looking around for another router, preferably with a plunge base, so I don't have to take my current one out of the table. I'd probably mount this one's fixed base to the table and switch the motor between that and the plunge base (if I were to buy it).


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

amazon is selling this set for only $179 right now and i really needed a plunge router. Thanks for your review!! I just ordered mine I have the bosch 2 1/4 HP which works good but the micro adjust broke so it is a real pain to try to make small adjustments and it only comes with a fixed and table mount base… can't wait to see how this one is!!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i got mine when this combo package was going for $99 a few years ago (a holiday special). you might consider waiting until december to see if it goes on sale again if you're not in a rush.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought frued was an expensive brand? why is this so cheap?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Right now it is selling for $179 on Amazon. That is a good bit cheaper than other combo kits, and it offers some features that the others don't.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice job on the review. I've been using one of these for maybe 5 years now, and have been really pleased….I love the topside features! As good as my Milwaukee 5625 is, those topside features on the FT1700 get the nod about 80% of the time….maybe more. I'm with you on that goofy switch….I just leave that switch on and plugged it into a different corded switch. I'm not crazy about the plunger either, but it's not bad….just not as nice as my MW5615 plunger or the Bosch, or the DW, etc.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I don't have the plunge base. It was the only picture of this router I could find. I have heard that this isn't the best plunge router out there. I use the Dewalt 618 for plunge routing, which is a great machine. 
The Freud is a great table router though.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I got it yesterday Havent had a chance to try it out, but all the topside features are very exciting to me!! I have a bosch on my table right now and I have to crawl under the table for height adjustment and bit changes with 2 wrenches… cant wait to see how it works


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Shelly, you will love this router in a table. Remember to drill holes in your router plate to allow all the above-table adjustments.
Good luck!


----------

